# The answer is YES, it is possible!



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Finally got this challenge done.... the other night I was shooting and popping matches, one after another... and one lit right up! So I knew it was possible to do after that. The trick would be to get it on video... and here's what I've got so far:


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Congratulations! Way to go Bill. Very cool.


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

Very nice. I thought you would do it.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Congrats! I know how much this meant to you.

Action at 1:47


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Awesome! We knew you could do it!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Way to go Bill!!!!

You had a good design for the attempt ... match canted slightly toward you and held pretty firmly but not immovable. So it had the maximum effect when you hit it. What kind of matches were you using?

That was especially a good job, given the sound of the wind that was blowing ... I would have thought the wind might prevent the matches from actually flaring.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Big Congrats on that!!! I was impressed that you actually managed to even hit the match with the wind, but to light it as well!! good stuff!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Applause!!!!! Congratulations, Bill. That's a feat worth preserving on video, no doubt.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Great job, Bill!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, what a shooting!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys, and Gal!

The matches used were Penley strike anywhere matches.... available on eBay. Not very easy to light with anything other than the box... but it IS possible to get "lucky"!
I also got some Ohio Blue Tip matches in, even though they were sealed they were so old that they didn't even work as well as the Penleys.
If it were like the old days... about half of the shots shown on the video would have been successful lightups. But in this modern era of the "nanny state" we can't even have decent matches anymore!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice shooting Bill.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great shot bill!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Now that is to cool the Shrike strikes.


----------

